
Hulkamania Or; How I made our office play personalized entrance theme music - bhalp1
https://dev.to/buntine/hulkamania-or-how-i-made-our-office-play-personalized-entrance-theme-music
======
aussie_dev
This is an amazing hack. So clever.

